# Forms 80 and 1221 - VENTING thread



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

WTF IS WRONG WITH THESE PEOPLE? 30 years of travel/address history?

don't they know that many countries - including my wife's - withdraw an old/expired/full passport upon replacement/renewal? 

What am I supposed to do? hypnotise her? 

and why the ^$%[email protected] do I have to fill both form 1221 and 80? I - FINALLY - managed to get done with my Form 80, and now halfway through 1221 ... I yet have to see a question in 1221 that does NOT exist in 80 (except name in native script)


I am really getting sick of it ........ it's their right to know as much information and protect their interests and national security, but how on earth would having me write down my education and work experience information TWICE (in 80 and 1221) help them do this ??????? 


This is merely a venting thread ......


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

didn't they returned travel history back to 10 years in the new latest form 80.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Did your CO ask for both these forms? As you've found out, 1221 is more like a subset of 80 so just filling out form 80 should usually suffice unless the CO has also asked for form 1221. In my case I filled out form 80 in advance and my agent uploaded it and the only documents requested by my CO were the obvious missing documents in my account - medical and PCC.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> WTF IS WRONG WITH THESE PEOPLE? 30 years of travel/address history?
> 
> don't they know that many countries - including my wife's - withdraw an old/expired/full passport upon replacement/renewal?
> 
> ...


LOL :bounce: I am sorry , but I was in same mindset and equally frustrated . 
Wait for sometime and in next version they will ask us if we have any extra marital affair and if we have any kid outside our marriage .

But having said that , the latest form 80 demands only u r 10 years history . 
And for 1221 is not mandatory at all , CO rarely asks for it .

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Mack1982 said:


> didn't they returned travel history back to 10 years in the new latest form 80.


April 2014 version is 30 years ...... maybe next version will ask how you survived as a sperm amongst millions of sperms in the journey to the ovum ........ 





rahulreshu said:


> Did your CO ask for both these forms? As you've found out, 1221 is more like a subset of 80 so just filling out form 80 should usually suffice unless the CO has also asked for form 1221. In my case I filled out form 80 in advance and my agent uploaded it and the only documents requested by my CO were the obvious missing documents in my account - medical and PCC.


My CO asked me - the primary applicant - for Form 80 and Form 1221, and asked my wife - secondary applicant - for Form 80 only.





prseeker said:


> LOL :bounce: I am sorry , but I was in same mindset and equally frustrated .
> Wait for sometime and in next version they will ask us if we have any extra marital affair and if we have any kid outside our marriage .
> 
> But having said that , the latest form 80 demands only u r 10 years history .
> ...



Don't be sorry. God willing after my grant I will be laughing my a** off at those sorry souls filling out their travel history as a sperm trying to fertilize an ovum ...... back home in my country we have a saying "the worst of evils is what makes you laugh" ....... Now I certainly get it ...... 


Form 80 used to be 10 years my friend, until a month ago (how lucky am I?) . Now it's 30 years (GRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH) ..... For me it's not an issue since I only had to remember one trip before 2004 and my residence was the same from birth to 2004. 

problem is my wife who travelled extensively. We filled Part T (additional info sheet at the end), and even this had no enough space and we're trying to remember and fill more....... I really wonder how would they read/verify all this anyways ...... good luck to them ......


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> April 2014 version is 30 years ...... maybe next version will ask how you survived as a sperm amongst millions of sperms in the journey to the ovum ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Form 80 has been revised again and latest one only ask for the travel history of last 10 years . 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

In my case I mentioned 78 international trips in last 10 years , just imagine the pain I have to go through . Worst part is some countries like US , don't stamp an exit date on your passport , so jotting down the dates was a nightmare .


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

prseeker said:


> Form 80 has been revised again and latest one only ask for the travel history of last 10 years .
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf
> 
> In my case I mentioned 78 international trips in last 10 years , just imagine the pain I have to go through . Worst part is some countries like US , don't stamp an exit date on your passport , so jotting down the dates was a nightmare .


where does it mention the release/revision ..etc. to make sure it's later than the one I have? 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU** my agent


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> where does it mention the release/revision ..etc. to make sure it's later than the one I have?
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU** my agent


I just love agents .... lots of agents , specially from India are looking for suitable contract killer for me bcos of all the hate posts I have posted on the forum lately .

On bottom of every page revision date is mentioned . The 30 year one came in March I guess , this one was released in April . This is the latest one , take my words for it . 

 Enjoy u r time with form 80 , you will cherish it for long time to come . 

PS : I just noticed that you are based in UAE , we are planning to arrange an offline meet in Dubai . Will u be interested ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

prseeker said:


> I just love agents .... lots of agents , specially from India are looking for suitable contract killer for me bcos of all the hate posts I have posted on the forum lately .
> 
> On bottom of every page revision date is mentioned . The 30 year one came in March I guess , this one was released in April . This is the latest one , take my words for it .
> 
> ...



I already wasted a f***ing weekend and filled the old version, now I have to fill the new one...... If only it weren't for the strict law enforcement here, imagine what kind of sadistic revenge I could've done to the agent (joking of course. LOL) ..... 



Yes of course let's meet ..... Drop me a line with the time, date, and how to recognize eachother lol


----------



## Usmann_ (Feb 19, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I already wasted a f***ing weekend and filled the old version, now I have to fill the new one...... If only it weren't for the strict law enforcement here, imagine what kind of sadistic revenge I could've done to the agent (joking of course. LOL) .....
> 
> Yes of course let's meet ..... Drop me a line with the time, date, and how to recognize eachother lol


hahhah relax dude... wht agent are they?? premiers? aries? GMS?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Usmann_ said:


> hahhah relax dude... wht agent are they?? premiers? aries? GMS?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


a local agent here in Dubai, UAE. I'd rather not defame them online ..... UAE Prisons are not a nice place to be ......


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

*few address rows in form 80*

hi guys,

I was filling Form 80 and was updating addresses for last 10 years but the form has only 5 fields and I have 7 addresses to fill. Any suggestion?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

TorukMakto said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I was filling Form 80 and was updating addresses for last 10 years but the form has only 5 fields and I have 7 addresses to fill. Any suggestion?


Use part T (last page)


----------



## vikz_au (Aug 26, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> Use part T (last page)


Hi,

I have submitted form 80, but have given only last 5 trips. What could be the impact or what are the suggestion. Should I inform CO or wait for his email.

Kind Regards,


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

vikz_au said:


> hi, i have submitted form 80, but have given only last 5 trips. What could be the impact or what are the suggestion. Should i inform co or wait for his email. Kind regards,


inform the co immediately


----------

